# Post Your LumaPower Collection!



## fiveform (Dec 21, 2009)

LumaPower is expanding its range of torches with some new small powerhouses. I'll start this thread off with my three. Add your LumaPower collection and photography!
*
D-Mini EX Extreme, D-Mini VX Ultra, Incendio V3*


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 23, 2009)

Here you are:







You may also wish to have a look at this older thread.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Kilivolt and also for the link to the other LumaPower thread...
Impressive collection of Lumis!


----------

